# Jig for cutting five pointed star pieces on table saw???



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

Does anyone have a jig for cutting five pointed star pieces? On a table saw. I have a jig/sled for 45 degree cuts but I would like to make the cuts meet in the center of the pieces and they would have a different angle on each end depending on the star point lengths.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I make these stars (28" across) and made a jig to make the miter cuts at the center. I just made a fixed angle jig and tweaked the angle of the guides on it until I got the best fit. The long taper of each point I did on an adjustable taper jig/sled I made.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

nice Jim, gonna have to figure out a jig for these.


----------

